# Doral Hotel sold to Trump



## ral (Feb 29, 2012)

Now that Trump will be purchasing and taking over management of the Doral Golf Resort, how will that affect owners of or those that trade into Marriott's Doral timeshare property?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 29, 2012)

ral said:


> Now that Trump will be purchasing and taking over management of the Doral Golf Resort, how will that affect owners of or those that trade into Marriott's Doral timeshare property?





Why would it?



.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Feb 29, 2012)

The HOA has asked for a special meeting (which is scheduled for sometime in May) and modification to the HOA documents via proxy vote to allow the HOA to negotiate directly with the new owners of the Doral Hotel next door (i.e. Trump).

When Trump agreed to purchase the bankrupt Hotel, one of the conditions for purchase was that Marriott's management agreement would be terminated.

Also last year sometime, Marriott agreed to sell part of the adjacent parcel to the villas since they were not interested in further developing the property.  They sold this land to a developer who has already been approved for a 10 story condo.  Interesting enough, the Villas at Doral HOA also wants permission to negotiate ammenities and access privledges with the developer of the new condo.  Not sure where thats going....

Also, please know that the White course which is located directly behind the Villas of Doral was not part of the Trump deal.  The existing owners opted to keep that land for future sale.  It is speculated that this land will be sold in the not too distant future to the City of Doral for further expansion of their Downtown Doral project whcih has already broken ground.  It is entirely possible that the White course be replaced with more condos or an office park complex.  The area is zoned mixed use. 

What does all this mean for the future of the resort?  In my opinion, its going to change the character and experience for owners and guests considerably.  Good or Bad, I don't know but its definitely something to keep an eye on if you are an owner.


----------



## alchook (Feb 29, 2012)

Terminating the management agreement is definitely bad for us. I go there every year and use a free night to stay at the resort. Doral has been downgraded to a level 4, so it's pretty easy to do.

The big question will be what happens to Villas golf memberships. If those are terminated there will no longer be much reason to go there.

And rumors are flying that Trump may close one or two of the remaining courses as well.


----------



## infamazz (Feb 29, 2012)

I was there in January for 4 days. Played 3 of the courses (Red Blue Monster, Jim Mclean). They were in OK shape, not great - even the Blue Monster. Makes sense now hearing that the resort was in bankruptcy during that time. 

I feel bad because, depending on how Trump's plans turn out, that could be a horrible situation for the owners of the Villas down there since golf is virtually the only reason to stay that far inland outside of Miami.

Hopefully he doesn't take the course private and/or only open to guests staying at the hotel.


----------



## Lansdowne (Feb 29, 2012)

I was at Doral in December. Played two of the courses, they were ok. The cost to play the Blue Monster was not realistic so I did not play it this time. The resort is very tired. The Villas are in good shape since they have been updated but the villas are run like a low end budget hotel. Traffic around the area is horrid - although there are some great restaurants, many reasonably priced. Closing the White Course is a good move from a golfing standpoint - expensive to play for a course with many shortcomings. 

I feel real bad for the owners at this property - met several very nice people who own there and purchased for the golf! Without golf little reason to go to Doral. On the plus side the infusion of Trump money to the resort will be positive for the resort and the area!


----------



## alchook (Feb 29, 2012)

Lansdowne said:


> Closing the White Course is a good move from a golfing standpoint - expensive to play for a course with many shortcomings.



The White's actually my favorite course.

The only reason to go to Doral is if you have a golf membership, which is a great deal. It was $1500 to join and annual dues are $150, which gives you unlimited play during the week for only cart fees. So I can play the White course for $25.

The bigger problem with closing the White is that it will destroy the ambiance of the Villas. Instead of having a golf course in the background we'll have a bunch of office buildings.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Feb 29, 2012)

Reportedly, Trump has already negotiated another 5 year deal for the Cadillac Championship with the PGA and has stated numerous times that he plans on restoring the facility to world-class standards.  That sound like good news to me.

The real question is what will the Villas HOA be able to negotiate with Trump for access?  The hotel has over 700 rooms today and they may build more in the renovation/expansion of the facility.  So the small number of villas at Doral may not be that attractive.  Also, Trump may opt to make it exclusive to his loyal customers base since he probably sees Marriott as competition.

It would be nice if a deal could be made which is cost effective for the owners and guests.  Considering the $150M trump is said to be investing beyond the acquisition fees, I'm not betting on realistic green fees but we will see.

I agree if the villas are left without some sort of reasonable access agreement to both the Resort and Spa, it may be harder to fill those villas in the future.

The sale of the adjacent land and the potential future sale of the white course should also be troubling for owners.


----------



## alchook (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't know how much of an issue access will be. They don't have much in the way of golf packages for the villas anyway, and I assume with 4 courses they'll want the public playing as much as possible. 

The interesting thing is that Doral also functions as a private golf club, with one course a day being designated for members only. I'm not sure how that will blend with Trump's master plan.

The place certainly could use some upgrades in terms of dining choices. 

I'll be there on Saturday. If I run into Donald I'll ask him some questions.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Feb 29, 2012)

Might the villas HOA ask Trump to manage the villas, and might Trump rebrand the villas with his name?


----------



## billymach4 (Feb 29, 2012)

We don't need another egomaniac in the TS biz!


----------



## fillde (Feb 29, 2012)

billymach4 said:


> We don't need another egomaniac in the TS biz!



Maybe, but he's usually successfull. From his tv show to rebuilding the Wollman skating rink.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 1, 2012)

fillde said:


> Maybe, but he's usually successful.


And how many bankruptcies have his companies gone through?  Several.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Mar 1, 2012)

*The Best*



ral said:


> Now that Trump will be purchasing and taking over management of the Doral Golf Resort, how will that affect owners of or those that trade into Marriott's Doral timeshare property?



The timeshare will become the best, finest, most seriously classy timeshare on the planet. I expect no less from Trump.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Mar 4, 2012)

tahoeJoe said:


> The timeshare will become the best, finest, most seriously classy timeshare on the planet. I expect no less from Trump.


..which would cause maint fees to increase exponentially..


----------



## kjd (Mar 5, 2012)

As I see it, this could be a disaster either way.  One way is that Trump squeezes out the villa owners from access to golf.  The other way is that Trump raises the golf courses and the hotel to "world class" standards and prices out the villa owners.

Trump's other Florida operations bear that out.  Trump took over a brand new condo building on Sunny Isles.  They ripped out a brand new lobby, forced the HOA to hire a 24 hour doorman, mandated valet parking for residents and added three or four new floors for penthouses on the top of the building.  Some of the existing units appreciated 200% which was great for those owners.  However, maintenance fees and taxes went through the roof which priced out some of the residents.

There is no question that Trump has a following and people will buy because his name is on the building.  Doral was a failing property.  Whether Trump is the "savior" for villa owners is an open question.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 18, 2012)

tahoeJoe said:


> The timeshare will become the best, finest, most seriously classy timeshare on the planet. I expect no less from Trump.



You obviously have not been to Atlantic City. It's a dump where Trump's businesses have gone through multiple bankruptcies. Classy? Not really.


----------



## gblotter (May 18, 2012)

Saintsfanfl said:


> You obviously have not been to Atlantic City. It's a dump where Trump's businesses have gone through multiple bankruptcies. Classy? Not really.


The Trump properties that I have visited definitely have their own unique style.  Lots of polished brass and glass.

It comes down to personal taste if people like that sort of thing.  To me, it reminds me of cruise-ship decor: dated and not particularly classy.

In this case, beauty truly is in the eye of the beholder.  To each his own.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 14, 2012)

Does anyone have an update on the effect to the timeshare owners at Doral? I am assuming there will be a big lag in when it drops off of Marriott. I am also assuming that buying a resale at Doral with the hopes of using the Florida club would not be a good idea.

Just wondering...


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 14, 2012)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Does anyone have an update on the effect to the timeshare owners at Doral? I am assuming there will be a big lag in when it drops off of Marriott. I am also assuming that buying a resale at Doral with the hopes of using the Florida club would not be a good idea.
> 
> Just wondering...



The owners meeting in May was to vote on the HOA being able to negotiate with Trump on behalf of the owners.

The adjacent parcel to the Timeshare has been sold off by Marriott.

The White course directly behind the TS property will most likely be sold off for the Downtown Doral mixed-use development currently underway.

I don't understand the reasoning behind your resale purchase assumption being a bad idea?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 14, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> The owners meeting in May was to vote on the HOA being able to negotiate with Trump on behalf of the owners.
> 
> The adjacent parcel to the Timeshare has been sold off by Marriott.
> 
> ...



I was thinking that Marriott had to give up the management of everything including the timeshare property. If that occurs I was thinking it would no longer be within the Marriott system or part of the Florida Club.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 14, 2012)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I was thinking that Marriott had to give up the management of everything including the timeshare property. If that occurs I was thinking it would no longer be within the Marriott system or part of the Florida Club.



That is not accurate.  The management contract with the hotel is what has been cancelled by Trump.  He has his own management team to run the hotel, resort, and golf courses.

Nothing has changed at the timeshare.  It is seperate from the hotel.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 14, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> That is not accurate.  The management contract with the hotel is what has been cancelled by Trump.  He has his own management team to run the hotel, resort, and golf courses.
> 
> Nothing has changed at the timeshare.  It is seperate from the hotel.



That is good to know. Thanks.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 26, 2012)

*Trump completes management takeover of iconic Doral Resort.  Marriott is gone!*

Trump Hotel Collection has recently added Miami's iconic Doral Golf Resort & Spa to its portfolio with plans for a spectacular multimillion-dollar renovation to restore Doral to its former grandeur. Doral boasts 693 guestrooms across 10 lodges; 5 world-class golf courses including the TPC Blue Monster; 90,000-sq.-ft. of meeting space including a 24,000-sq.-ft. ballroom; a sprawling 48,000-sq.-ft. spa with 33 treatment rooms; highly regarded golf school and teaching facilities; 6 signature; extensive retail boutiques and a private members' clubhouse.

The extensive renovation will dramatically reposition all aspects of this sprawling 650-acre resort. Renown golf course architect, Gil Hanse has been retained to work directly with Donald J. Trump and the PGA leadership to enhance and renovate the Blue Monster, one of the most famous golf courses in the world and home to the PGA Tour for over fifty years and host to the Word Golf Championships Cadillac Championship.

Trump Hotel Collection took over management of the property and assumed operations June 2012. The property will remain fully operational throughout the renovation, which is expected to conclude in Fall 2013. 

*"When completed, Doral will be the finest resort and golf club in the country." *according to Donald J. Trump, Trump Organization chairman and president

http://www.doralresort.com/


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 27, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Trump Hotel Collection has recently added Miami's iconic Doral Golf Resort & Spa to its portfolio with plans for a spectacular multimillion-dollar renovation to restore Doral to its former grandeur. Doral boasts 693 guestrooms across 10 lodges; 5 world-class golf courses including the TPC Blue Monster; 90,000-sq.-ft. of meeting space including a 24,000-sq.-ft. ballroom; a sprawling 48,000-sq.-ft. spa with 33 treatment rooms; highly regarded golf school and teaching facilities; 6 signature; extensive retail boutiques and a private members' clubhouse.
> 
> The extensive renovation will dramatically reposition all aspects of this sprawling 650-acre resort. Renown golf course architect, Gil Hanse has been retained to work directly with Donald J. Trump and the PGA leadership to enhance and renovate the Blue Monster, one of the most famous golf courses in the world and home to the PGA Tour for over fifty years and host to the Word Golf Championships Cadillac Championship.
> 
> ...



Are guests at the Villas allowed to use the Doral Resort facilities?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 27, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> ... *"When completed, Doral will be the finest resort and golf club in the country." *according to Donald J. Trump, Trump Organization chairman and president
> 
> http://www.doralresort.com/



He's the Boy Who Cried Wolf at this point - if everything you touch is proclaimed to be "THE GREATEST THING EVER," eventually aren't you contradicting yourself?


----------



## jont (Jun 27, 2012)

Susan,

"You're Fired!"


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 27, 2012)

jont said:


> Susan,
> 
> "You're Fired!"



:rofl:  Great response!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 27, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Trump Hotel Collection has recently added Miami's iconic Doral Golf Resort & Spa to its portfolio with plans for a spectacular multimillion-dollar renovation to restore Doral to its former grandeur. Doral boasts 693 guestrooms across 10 lodges; 5 world-class golf courses including the TPC Blue Monster; 90,000-sq.-ft. of meeting space including a 24,000-sq.-ft. ballroom; a sprawling 48,000-sq.-ft. spa with 33 treatment rooms; highly regarded golf school and teaching facilities; 6 signature; extensive retail boutiques and a private members' clubhouse.
> 
> The extensive renovation will dramatically reposition all aspects of this sprawling 650-acre resort. Renown golf course architect, Gil Hanse has been retained to work directly with Donald J. Trump and the PGA leadership to enhance and renovate the Blue Monster, one of the most famous golf courses in the world and home to the PGA Tour for over fifty years and host to the Word Golf Championships Cadillac Championship.
> 
> ...






Gotta love that Trump enthusiasm, not     




.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 27, 2012)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Gotta love that Trump enthusiasm, not
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Enthusiasm is contagious and usually leads to greatness.  On the other hand sarcasm and jealously most certainly leads to mediocrity.:hysterical:


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 27, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Enthusiasm is contagious and usually leads to greatness.  On the other hand sarcasm and jealously most certainly leads to mediocrity.:hysterical:



It is difficult to ever accuse Trump of being mediocre, even if he puts his money where his hair is.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 21, 2012)

Marriott successfully negotiates Doral Resort and Spa Amenities Agreement.

Access and usage of amenities for the Trump owned and managed property will continue.  The only change was chargebacks will no longer be possible.

That doesn't sound like a big deal since now you can't get MR points from Marriott charges anyways at the Trump facility.

The blue monster will start renovations immediately following the March 2013 Caddilac Championship.  It will be unavailable for the remaining part of 2013.

There will also be construction in the adjacent parcel to the Villas starting later this year and lasting about 18 months.

Trump is investing a huge sum of money to make the Doral a great new place.

Good for Marriott Owners as well.


----------



## jont (Sep 22, 2012)

sounds like good news.


----------



## mas (Sep 22, 2012)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It is difficult to ever accuse Trump of being mediocre, *even if he puts his money where his hair is*.



From the looks of that mop, I seriously doubt he's ever spend any money there.  :ignore:


----------

